# Kwame played great



## -BasketBallBoy- (Jan 22, 2006)

You know this last couple of games I have noticed that Kwame has played great. He is so freakishly athletic and he is a great defender. I wonder why they double teamed Duncan, I feel that Kwame can hold his own against him. I just want Kwame to dunk the ball! Go for the Dunk! DUNK! DUNK! Nice put back jam in the last minute. Lakers actually played great(except for a good portion of the 3rd quarter.) Contrary to popular belief, Odom played well. He hustled very hard for second chance points. You know Lakers play extremely well when their down and/or when they fight good teams, why cant they play like that always.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

Yes I agree, and the Lakers need to run more plays for Kwame instead of thinking he's Shaq and he can just grab the ball and score at will. Kwame needs some screens to work on his offensive game. Sadly, but I think Kobe needs to stop shooting the ball and get Kwame and Lamar more involved in their post up game. Lamar seems to be extremely effective when he's allowed to post. Get Smush Parker involved when he's cutting or open for shots. Even if it means losses, Kobe needs to become the initator to see what these guys can do when he gives them the oppurtunity. It seems to me at times such as during Detroit when Kobe went out of the game, Lamar Odom and the rest of the team picked up the offense. I think this happens because instead of worrying about getting Kobe setup the Lakers actually take it in their hands to try and take over the game. KOBE is our 4th quarter man no doubt, but come 1st and 3rd quarters...this is the time like players such as Kwame Brown, Lamar Odom, and Smush Parker deserve the chance to get the majority of the shtos.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

I agree also, it seems that whenver he plays against all star caliber "bigs" he can hold his own in the paint. He just has to learn when he's 2ft away from the basket to freaking dunk that ball like there is no tomorrow. What the hell is a big man 7ft tall 300lbs with 8% bodyfat laying up the ball 2 feet under the basket . In the words of Luke's father...

*"Throw it down big man! Throwwww it down!!!!"* :banana: :clap:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I disagree.. Kwame is so overhyped on his defense it's hilarious!

He's good at times but not as good as ya'll make his defense out to be..


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

-BasketBallBoy- said:


> You know this last couple of games I have noticed that Kwame has played great. He is so freakishly athletic and he is a great defender.* I wonder why they double teamed Duncan, I feel that Kwame can hold his own against him*. I just want Kwame to dunk the ball! Go for the Dunk! DUNK! DUNK! Nice put back jam in the last minute. Lakers actually played great(except for a good portion of the 3rd quarter.) Contrary to popular belief, Odom played well. He hustled very hard for second chance points. You know Lakers play extremely well when their down and/or when they fight good teams, why cant they play like that always.


LOL...are you serious? now Kwame comes from scrub to all-star caliber defender


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

I still think Kwame is wack. The man is seven feet tall and misses layups. Step your game up Kwame!


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

Kwame has improved, but he still can do better.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Kwames defense is overrated. Its ok on the ball, too bad he can't finish the easiest of shots under the basket.


----------



## NaL (Feb 17, 2006)

Kwame is a good on the ball defender, but he is a poor help defender, and of course a poor off the ball defender. You will see Kwame hold his own against Yao, Shaq, Duncan, and Brand whose game rely on post moves with the ball, but when he plays with the likes of Camby, I see back-door, alley-oop passes thrown everywhere like it's the circus.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Whoopty-do, he can push guys around. So what, he's 280 pounds. A lot of you guys treat him like a special ed student who gets a question right. "Wow, he made a dunk! Woah, he hit two free throws!" This is what should be expected from him every night at the very least. He's usually the most gifted player on the floor, and yet he can't even put it together for 3 games in a row. He'll have to show me more than this to convince me that he'll ever be a legit starting PF.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kwame has not really turned over a new leaf nor does he still stink like before. This is what has been going on: Kwame has finally decided to do what Phil wants him to do; focus completely on Rebounding. With that and post guarding being his only mindset, kwame has become _productive_ for us. He still can't make a layup to save his life but at least he giving us 11 rebounders per game.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

The One said:


> Kwame has not really turned over a new leaf nor does he still stink like before. This is what has been going on: Kwame has finally decided to do what Phil wants him to do; focus completely on Rebounding. With that and post guarding being his only mindset, kwame has become _productive_ for us. He still can't make a layup to save his life but at least he giving us 11 rebounders per game.


What he said.


----------



## -BasketBallBoy- (Jan 22, 2006)

You know I support Kwame,  I should make a fanclub. I think we still got the better end of the caron butler deal, Kwame still has his great potential while Caron will steal remain as a good role player. His numbers would probably be like 15/12/3/2 next season or next next season. I"ll probably be bashed for speaking blasphemy though. :biggrin: 

Kwame :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Nice posts by Nal and Like a Breath. Kwame's team defense is absolutely pitiful. The special ed example was pretty funny. :laugh:


----------



## -BasketBallBoy- (Jan 22, 2006)

Brian34Cook said:


> I disagree.. Kwame is so overhyped on his defense it's hilarious!
> 
> He's good at times but not as good as ya'll make his defense out to be..


Well are you watching the Spurs Lakers game today? Look at his great D in the first half, no suprise lakers lead 51-37. Great D, rebounding and great dunk.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

-BasketBallBoy- said:


> Well are you watching the Spurs Lakers game today? Look at his great D in the first half, no suprise lakers lead 51-37. Great D, rebounding and great dunk.


Cook did just as much as Kwame so far tonight..


----------



## -BasketBallBoy- (Jan 22, 2006)

Brian34Cook said:


> Cook did just as much as Kwame so far tonight..


Well actually I think Kwame did way better than Cook. Brian Cook did play well but Kwame is playing extremely well.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I never said that.. I just dont think he was head and shoulders above our weakest defender so far tonight like some will say..


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kwame is the biggest reason for the Lakers improved play. We rarely get blown up for big numbers by the leagues star bigs like used to happen on the regular last season . 2 wins versus Pistons and the Spurs in a week its because Kwame stat wise held his own against the Wallace boys and Duncan. As mentioned Kwame is good on the ball poor weakside. But we had neither last season. Kwame is far better on offense than he has been showing hopefully over the summer when he gets in better shape and works on his game he'll show the form of a couple years ago with the Wiz, he can play when focused.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

lmao


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Yea well I'm not gonna be all praising Kwame until he does it more than 2 games.. Sorry.. I love what I'm seeing from him though.. if that's a compliment.. Now if he does his 7-9 pts, 10 boards a game more consistent I'd love it..


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Bump, Holding KG to a horrible shooting % and almost getting a double double again? Good job again Kwame.:clap:

Though he only seems to do it against high profile PFs.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Yea well I'm not gonna be all praising Kwame until he does it more than 2 games.. Sorry.. I love what I'm seeing from him though.. if that's a compliment.. Now if he does his 7-9 pts, 10 boards a game more consistent I'd love it..



I belive its been more then 2 games ...Now praise em.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Well, if his matchups against elite PFs are any indication, Kwame should be able to do quite well in the postseason when he's matched up with elite PFs. I look forward to San Antonio a little more knowing that....and then I wake up.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I promise if Kwame can do it consistently from here on out.. I'll have a long thread about how I found my long lost love for Kwame's defense.. BWAHAHAHAHAHA!!

I'm dead serious.. I will.. 

Just let me know when he does this night in, night out for the rest of the year.. if he does, right before the playoffs (heaven forbid the Lakers make it) or end of the season I'll post a Kwame thread.. a good one at that


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> I promise if Kwame can do it consistently from here on out.. I'll have a long thread about how I found my long lost love for Kwame's defense.. BWAHAHAHAHAHA!!
> 
> I'm dead serious.. I will..
> 
> Just let me know when he does this night in, night out for the rest of the year.. if he does, right before the playoffs (heaven forbid the Lakers make it) or end of the season I'll post a Kwame thread.. a good one at that



And......You must change ur username to Kwame54Brown :laugh:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Lakermike05 said:


> And......You must change ur username to Kwame54Brown :laugh:


I concur!! :biggrin:


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

CubanLaker said:


> I concur!! :biggrin:


I concur with that concuring...wtf did i just say?

Anyway, SHOW KWAME SOME LOVE! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: 













......8million? :dead:


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

"I should have taken some more shots and I should have been a lot more aggressive than I was," said Garnett, who was 4-for-14 from the field. "But *I'm not going to take anything away from Kwame.* He's out there working hard, just like I'm out there working hard."


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

GENIUS! :banana: I vote yes on that. 


Lakermike05 said:


> And......You must change ur username to Kwame54Brown :laugh:


----------



## -BasketBallBoy- (Jan 22, 2006)

21 pts 12 rebs! Go Kwame!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

this counter act thing is WORKING! kwame is a douche hes ugly hes got no face nor game he sucks yesterdays game was just his lucky day kwame is the biggest bust of all time


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=ap-lakers-kwamesemergence&prov=ap&type=lgns

:cheers:


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

As much as I still hate the Lakers, I gotta say they are really pulling it together and it's harder to root against them now the way they seem to be trying to win games.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

dannyM said:


> this counter act thing is WORKING! kwame is a douche hes ugly hes got no face nor game he sucks yesterdays game was just his lucky day kwame is the biggest bust of all time


Sure does huh? so in that case...


Kobe will never hit a game winner in his life, and he will never get any calls ni his favor from the refs.
Lamar Odom will start disappearing again, but this time its for the rest of the season.
Kwame Brown will never score more than 6 points again. Brian Shaw and Phil Jackson making meow noises continues.
Chris Mihm's recent injury will end his career.
Smush will get burned by the opposing player on the offensive end on a nightly basis. Furthermore he goes public and says "I dont respect Kobe"
Phil Jackson will call it quits and will write another book this time titled "Last Season for real"
Brian Cook realizes that as long as he's contributing offensively, he doesnt need to play D.
Ronny Turiaf will make an impact on this team, but only as the best Lakers cheerleader.
Jim Jackson and McKie will .... bah, not even going to jinx them anymore.
Bynum will get less playing time and less production as the season near its end, and will make Laker managemnet regret the fact in developing another out of HS big man.
Vujacic will start playing like a girl, and will elbow Kobe back.
Luke Walton's recent play was a fluke and will insist on not calling a timeout, even if its going to cost us a game.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

YEA i dont know what it is about Kwame...hes built to be good

hahah

but he sucks.....


he misses layups....so often its not even funny....he seldom finishes at the hoop 


and about his D i dont know..he is an overall horrible player...

i wish they would have never got him and the lakers still had Caron 



but eh hope he keeps playing mediocre and not horrible like he had been doing all season

up to this point


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

thanks for that wonderful insight.... i suggest you start watching laker games now


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> YEA i dont know what it is about Kwame...hes built to be good
> 
> hahah
> 
> ...


Go home hater!


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> YEA i dont know what it is about Kwame...hes built to be good
> 
> hahah
> 
> ...


 Usually when you criticize someone, you need to know about what you're attempting to talk about, in this case, you should watch a Laker game or two and you just might learn something worthwhile. But in the meantime, I hear that Duncan2k5 is in the Spurs forum, why don't you hop your way to him and you two can discuss all the things you think you're insightful about.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Kwame!!!!


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

"I have come in here and done what Coach has asked me to do," Brown said. "He asked me to run, rebound and defend, but unfortunately playing defense is like being a lineman in football -- you just don't get much credit for it."

LOL, too true. Keep doin' what your doin' Kwame. and remember, DUNK the ball.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Kwame!!!!


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

WTChan said:


> Kwame!!!!


!!!!!


----------



## NaL (Feb 17, 2006)

Wow hopefully this continues, I love feel good stories.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Kwame!!!!

Everyone in my sig stand up and unite!! It looks like we may finally be coming out of the darkness!!

Just a thought: What would happen if Kwame got 20 shots in a game?


----------



## -BasketBallBoy- (Jan 22, 2006)

BUMP, I am psychic! Kwame is our X-Factor!


----------



## marketgod (Mar 14, 2006)

Kwame #1 pick 2001 got used by Yao #1 pick 2002....


Yao being the biggest bust... he is soft... and slow.... and has no balance...


----------



## -BasketBallBoy- (Jan 22, 2006)

15 points 13 rebounds tonight! Proud of the Lakers for fighting back. Great 4 point play


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

marketgod said:


> Kwame #1 pick 2001 got used by Yao #1 pick 2002....
> 
> 
> Yao being the biggest bust... he is soft... and slow.... and has no balance...


I'd laugh, but I'm not sure if you're being sarcastic.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

madskillz1_99 said:


> Kwame!!!!
> 
> Everyone in my sig stand up and unite!! It looks like we may finally be coming out of the darkness!!
> 
> Just a thought: What would happen if Kwame got 20 shots in a game?


 :banana: *IT'S PEANUT BUTTER JELLY TIME*


----------



## -BasketBallBoy- (Jan 22, 2006)

9 pts 11 rebs for Kwame in 9:35 mins of action. Wow!


----------



## tp2386 (Mar 2, 2006)

Great game by Kwame tonight. If he played like this consistantly we would be contenders.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

15 and 15 tonight, though it was the Warriors. But still, he's better than 12 and 8 since Mihm went down, and his D has still been good. I think it's safe to say he has turned the corner and that the Butler trade looks good. As long as he doesn't wimp out in the playoffs.


----------



## -BasketBallBoy- (Jan 22, 2006)

Never really noticed HOW athletic Brown is. He jumps real high, the #1 pick in that draft was a smart choice. Just the wrong tools were used, Kwame needs a guy like Phil to guide him.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

All he needs to do is own the backboards and it's a success IMO. Just own the boards. I still feel this deal made the Lakers better, whether anyone wants to co-sign with it or not. 

I expect his breakout year to be next year though.


----------



## -BasketBallBoy- (Jan 22, 2006)

Not a bad game for Kwame against Phoenix. Could be Lakers X-Factor.


----------

